# Dyndns, T-Sinus 111 DSL, XP Home und VNC



## achiminmannheim (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, eine Fernwartung per VNC für einen Laptop einzurichten.

Bisher habe ich folgendes installiert:
- Dyndns-Account
- Dyndns-Client
- T-Sinus 111 DSL mit Weiterleitung der Ports 5800 und 5900 auf den Laptop
- Laptop XP Home Edition
- Freigabe der Firewall auf dem Laptop für 5800 und 5900
- VNC Server auf dem Laptop mit Passwort etc.

Der Dyndns-Client funktioniert, so dass die IP richtig gesetzt wird. Trotzdem kann man nicht auf den Laptop zugreifen. Welche Einstellung könnte noch fehlen?

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüsse

Achim


----------



## TheNBP (24. Dezember 2003)

Hy,

in folgender Reihenfolge würde ich mal auf Fehlersuche gehen

1. Funktioniert die Verbindung über das LAN ?
2. Sind die Ports auch wirklich vom Internet aus erreichbar ? (Portscan ausführen)
3 . Reichen die Ports 5800 und 5900 für eine Verbindung aus? Gegebenenfalls im LAN eine Verbindung herstellen und mittels des Befehls "netstat -n" anzeigen lassen welche Ports benutzt werden.

Nochwas: So wie ich das verstanden habe ist ja bereits ein Router und damit quasi eine Firewall vorhanden, also würde ich die in XP integrierte Firewall abschalten und damit auch eine überflüssige potentielle Fehlerquelle beseitigen.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## achiminmannheim (24. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Inzwischen habe ich es bei einem anderen Laptop mit Windows 2000 Professional hinbekommen, von aussen zuzugreifen. Es müsste also tatsächlich an der XP Firewall liegen. Ich werde es ausprobieren.

Vielen Dank und schöne Weihnachten

Achim


----------



## Hipp (6. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Rechner W2K hinter einem DSL-Router DI-804. Habe VNC auf beiden Rechnern Server und Viewer entsprechend installiert. Komme intern auch an den Server. Doch mit meiner dynDNS-Adress und Port 5800 schaffe ich es nicht, vom Client aus über den Browser auf den Server zu gelangen.

Gibt es spezielle Einstellungen auf die man achten muss ?


----------



## achiminmannheim (6. Februar 2004)

*VNC*

Hallo,

ich habe es bisher auch noch nicht geschafft.

Viele Grüsse

Achim


----------

